# Shrimp on the kettle!



## mike5051 (Jun 30, 2016)

I grilled some shrimps on the kettle tonight.  They were tasty!













shrimp.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 30, 2016






Mike


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2016)

They look tasty.  Nice job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2016)

Grilled shrimp are tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2016)

They look great! We Grill Shrimp frequently. I came up with the recipe below about 25 years ago and it is really good for grilled Shrimp. I marinade and skewer the shrimp for easy management...JJ

*Shrimp Fajita Marinade*

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar or Fresh Lime Juice

1/4C Olive Oil

2T Soy Sauce

2T Brown Sugar

1T Chili Powder

1tsp Oregano, Mexican preferred.

1/2tsp Kosher Salt

1/2tsp Black Pepper

3-4 Cloves Garlic, Minced.

Combine all and whisk well. Set aside.

Clean Shrimp and add to marinade.

Marinate 30 minutes and drain Shrimp.

Thread on soaked bamboo skewers.

Smoke or Grill as desired till just cooked through.

Makes about 3/4 Cup, enough for 1-2 pounds of Shrimp.

Note: Great on Chicken and Beef also. Marinate 8 to 12 hours.


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2016)

We grill Shrimp in the summer,yours look great Mike

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice job on the shrimp, Mike!

They look tasty for sure!

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2016)

c farmer said:


> They look tasty. Nice job


Thanks Adam!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Grilled shrimp are tasty! Nice smoke!


Thanks Case! Easy and tasty!


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They look great! We Grill Shrimp frequently. I came up with the recipe below about 25 years ago and it is really good for grilled Shrimp. I marinade and skewer the shrimp for easy management...JJ
> 
> *Shrimp Fajita Marinade*
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ!  I saw that recipe posted before and wanted to try it.  Thanks for sharing it.


tropics said:


> We grill Shrimp in the summer,yours look great Mike
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, I appreciate it.

Mike


----------



## disco (Jul 11, 2016)

Tasty looking morsels, Mike.

Disco


----------



## b-one (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice looking shrimp! But where's there bacon coats?:biggrin:


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 12, 2016)

Disco said:


> Tasty looking morsels, Mike.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!  


b-one said:


> Nice looking shrimp! But where's there bacon coats?


Thanks b-one!  I've never cooked bacon wrapped shrimp.  I will have to try it....Hmmmm, I'm thinking about shrimp ABTs now!  Shrimp in a jalapeno with some pepper jack wrapped in bacon!  







Mike


----------

